# BOINC Live CD



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

I saw this on the BOINC website today:





It looks like a good option for people building dedicated WCG machines, then you don't have to worry about Windows or a HDD.  Yes, I know, Linux is an option, but it is sometimes difficult to set up 
Download Link

EDIT: Torrent files available Here  Scroll down until you get to "Download"


----------



## A novice (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know if you've seen this before, you may find it useful 
I don't think BitSpit from XPC would mind me linking to this 
http://splicedcollective.org/armada/


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 25, 2009)

Usefull. Thx.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

i am going to try this out after a few hours of sleep. It would save alot of time getting a HDD and waiting for it to ship also it would be cheaper.thanks Ion


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am going to try this out after a few hours of sleep. It would save alot of time getting a HDD and waiting for it to ship also it would be cheaper.thanks Ion



Have you had a chance to try it yet?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Have you had a chance to try it yet?



i tried it. It worked ok but didn't support the new boards networking. That would be taken care of it was based on the newest ubuntu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2016)

Does not look like it's been updated since 2011, but directions are given as to how to update it.  The download link above is broken. http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/Dotsch_UX.html


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does not look like it's been updated since 2011, but directions are given as to how to update it.  The download link above is broken. http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/Dotsch_UX.html





Spoiler



I posted this the other day but now it applies again 










Jk   I know this is a good idea and for good reason.


----------

